# Waltham full hunter in Dennison Gold plate case



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

This belonged to my Great Grandfather. He bought it after WW1 and the Waltham movement dates to 1919. It doesn't come out much any more but is always a treat to wear and wind. The case is gold plated and is a Dennison Star case guaranteed for 10 years. Not looking bad for nearly a century old.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Was just looking up something similar but a few decades older than yours. Nice watches. Build to last. This one below has a fusee movement or whatever it's called...


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a lovely hunter pocket watch which looks to be in great condition. It is all the more special as a family heirloom with its provenance, from new almost 100 years ago, to your great grandfather. :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks. He bought it as a thanks due to all his sons and nephews returned from WW1. It passed to my Grandfather then my Mother then to me. I have a photo somewhere of Great Grandad wearing it as well.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Never seen a keyless wind fusee before. Have you photo of the movement?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't think the Waltham I started the thread with is a fusee movement. I do however have an earlier fusee movement watch with a key.

I always believed that winders came in later in any case.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

ong said:


> Don't think the Waltham I started the thread with is a fusee movement. I do however have an earlier fusee movement watch with a key.
> 
> I always believed that winders came in later in any case.


 I was referring to @gimli's watch. There were some but quite rare.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@ong Your pocket watch looks superb. The dial appears to be free of any hairline cracks which is a bonus. You have obviously done the research on the movement serial number to ascertain the year - unless you used the case hallmarkings. Any idea as to which grade of movement is installed?

I think you will find that your case is NOT gold plated BUT rolled gold which is an entirely different process altogether - and a far better wearing product than gold plated metals. That is why your case and pendant look so good after all these years.

Treasure it well my friend and wear it in good health.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the information. The watch chain is 9ct gold but was a later addition by one of my ancestors. I'm not sure which movement is in it but I did date it from the movement as well as the family story. I believe my Great grandad bought it in 1920 as this coincided with the return of his two sons and nephew from WW1 as well as a rare period of prosperity apparently.

Thanks again. I really appreciate the help and interest.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Waltham do some lovely movements......... nice watches!!


----------

